# Alton Towers - route for a larger vehicle



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning all

im off to rivendale site in the peak district at the end of the month - and as only a half hour drive from Alton Towers though I would take the family down there for the day

Went a few years ago to AT (in a smaller motorhome)and recall the roads leading to there being on the extremely narrow side - I'm assuming I went the same way that alll the car traffic uses

Does anyone know what route the busses and caoches take - I'm assuming different to the cars? Dont want to get stuck! 

Tried looking at google earth etc - but all the routes look tight

many thanks

David


----------

